# Elite-4 DSI LOWRANCE



## Diesel222

Has anyone used the Elite-4 DSI on their kayak. Looking into getting the DSI/Gps combo for beach fishing and maybe some bay fishing. Pros/Cons and what do most yakers use to power the electronics onboard?


----------



## JD7.62

Ive been debating a DSI as well. Seems to be mixed reviews on them but Ive concluded many of the negative reviews are due to user error.

The transducer must be in the water which depending on your kayak can be a bit tricky.


----------



## Dang Dang

So if you are using DSI, the transducer has to be in the water? But for just the regular sonar you can mount it inside the hull? I also heard someone say something about Lowrance has a scupper hole mount for the transducer. I was just thinking about just getting the $199 Mark 4 GPS/Sonar and putting it inside the hull. Probably tomorrow unless this thread changes my mind. (Again) lol


----------



## Flatspro

Not sure about the DSI but I have the elite 4x on my yak and love it. I didn't need the gps as I have Navionics on my phone and use it.


----------



## Dang Dang

I'm afraid to pull my phone out when I'm on my kayak. When I get a good run of bad luck, it'll end up down there with the structure I'm trying to find.


----------



## JD7.62

DSI needs to be in the water. Traditional sonar can be mounted in your hull. Im not sure about the scupper mount transducers as I have never even seen one in person.


----------



## Dang Dang

Thanks JD


----------



## panhandleslim

*Transducer Tales*

Some of the guys, at the rigging seminar put on by Hot Spots, were showing me a transducer that mounts on the bottom of the Hobie that has a protective plate on the bottom. It may be just for the PA but I'm almost sure it was the Lowrance. Some of them can clarify, I'm sure.


----------



## Bustedknuckle

I have the elite 5 dsi and its a perfect starter fishfinder gps in one. you'll love the downscan because it takes the "guess work" out of whats below you. Transducer has to be in the water to work. The con to the unit is no fish alarm/id, If you care about that.


----------



## Diesel222

Well tbh I would like the 5 combo but can't seem to spend more than 370$ on a unit that's why I chose the elite4. I would be afraid of losing my phone as well so I would op for the GPS combo. My xfactor has an area on the front underside that has the two threaded inserts to mount something I was thinking perhaps that is what it was for an accessory. I live outside Tampa bay so I know I would like the DSI feature for gag season as well as hunting kings/snapper on beach. Also do guys generally run electronics off a small atv battery? And yes I saw on lowrence site they do have scupper plug transducers for the elite series.


----------



## Flatspro

Personally I run a 12v gel battery that's completely sealed. It comes with a charger so I don't have to remove from kayak. It comes in the Hobie fish finder install kit 2. This is what it look like installed.


----------



## grgrobards

Since I do not use a ff on familiar waters and like an open cockpit, this was my solution Portable elite 4 dsi on malibu stealth ready for trial . Probably not for everybody but it works for me very well.

Greg


----------



## dthomas142

I got an elite 4 dsi on my outback, Battery stowed in the front hatch, inside a waterproof box, i use a 7ah sealed gel. have taken it on three 5-6 hr trips so far with one charge and no problems. I love it, mounted the ducer on the bottom of my twist n stow rudder, works great! Up and outta the water with the pull of a cable.


----------



## Diesel222

*thanks for the reviews*

I think based on the reviews I cant go wrong with the Lowrance 4DSI Combo. I think BassPro has a special right now for 349$ comes with the Ram Mount too and some lake chip. Thanks again for the reviews....


----------



## Donnie24

I run mine on a battery like flats pro, I got the transducer mount from lowrance really easy to mount. Only thing i don't like is the water drains real slow out of the scupper since its a foam piece that holds it in.


----------



## boatnbob

*Good battery source is Academy*

Priced mine on line, battery place, and I just got a decent deer feeder battery for less than 30. I think it was $20. You can go to a thrift shop and find a 12V charger for a laptop and rig it.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## dthomas142

I got a trickle charger with alligator clips from tractor supply in pcola for 9.99


----------



## WhereYak?

Portable/Transferable GPS/Depth Finder
I got a new Lowrance Elite 5 DSI and wanted to be able to use it from yak to yak. I have several yaks and don’t want to buy multiple transducers for mounting in each. Extra transducers sell for about $85.00.

I made a portable, transferable unit by using bits and pieces of several similar ideas I saw. The unit is self contained, including the battery and mounts to the yak onto an 8” Gear Track. I don’t always use a depth finder/GPS so I like having a temporary unit that I can take or not no matter which of my yaks I’m using.

Here’s some pics and a brief description.

Parts are DSI Unit, Mad Frog XL Transducer Deployment Arm, Gear Track bolts and wing nuts, Pelican Case waterproof box, miscellaneous stainless screws and nylon lock nuts, 8" slim Gear Track, Blue Seas Cable Clam, Goop.









































































Here's a screen shot of a crab trap in shallow water.


----------



## grgrobards

Should work great - I like it.

Greg


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Very nice.


----------

